# My new W/C Kitumba's



## rahim101 (Mar 30, 2003)

Just picked these guys up a couple of days ago.
They are just getting use to thier new tank.

I have removed all the decor and will put it back in a few days once they adjust.

There are 2 male and 5 females (that is what I was told at least) ranging from 4.5" to 9+ inches.

Tell me what you think. Pics are not that great.

They are in an 8' X 22" X 18" tank


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

I really like your tank looks good more pictures of it when setup would be good too nice fish


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Really nice looking fish. Perfect tank for them too. You have room to do a great aquascape too. Cant wait to see the pics of the finished setup. Nice pickup.


----------



## gawong (Nov 1, 2007)

The tank is very professional. Where did you get these Kitumbas? I would ask the seller again whether the fronts you got are wild caught Kitumba. Just look at the color, they are not that blue/purple and the face mark is different. I have seen a group of 50 when they were just un-bagged from a 30hr flight; their color were still extremely blue and purple.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Nice Fronts, what size tank is that?
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

The fish still are settling in. He just got them 2 days ago. There is no structure and just an open area so the color of the fish should be able to come back. The mask looks to be zaire type.

Very nice tank to keep frontosa. I am sure those frontosa will be happy in there. I think you should add more  Perhaps a group of tricoti ...


----------



## rahim101 (Mar 30, 2003)

the color has come back now that I have some aquascaping done.
I also have a female currently holding!!!!
Hope she holds to term!!!
I'll try to take some new pics that show off thier DEEP blue/purple color.


----------



## tang happy (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice fish...I agree that it is pretty obvious there are some Fronts in there that are not Kits. Also you will never see a Frontosa from Tanganyika that is purple! It does not exist no matter how hard you type

Enjoy your fish..


----------



## rahim101 (Mar 30, 2003)

there is one fish that seemedto be out of place...looks like a samzi or bismark type of front. I have since gotten rid of her.

All the the 6 show the same coloration....these fish were bought off a friend who imported them from Blue Chip (Or so I was told) at least the 6 I have left were. He never did say where the 7th odd ball came from???


----------



## Brandon_Sommer (Apr 9, 2009)

:drooling: that's an absolutely gourgeous tank!


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

So beautiful!
More pics please!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Lesley said:


> So beautiful!
> More pics please!


Yes, updates please :wink:


----------



## rahim101 (Mar 30, 2003)

I will try to update soon, my card reader doesn't seem to want to work right now....


----------

